# Whats your LARGEST T?



## Mattybofmd (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine is a tie between an 8.5inch rufilata and 8.5 inch ornata there my biggest for sure next in line is a 7.5 inch regalis. Any1 else care to share?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sweepstakes (Sep 22, 2011)

My MM 9 inch L. parahybana. When he spreads out he is really impressive looking.


----------



## R McP (Sep 22, 2011)

My only T so far (new to the hobby) is a B. albo sling 1 inch DLS


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 22, 2011)

Sweepstakes said:


> My MM 9 inch L. parahybana. When he spreads out he is really impressive looking.


WOW I had no idea a MM LP could be so large my LP is about 5.5inches and I thought he may be penultimate guess i need to reconsider lol


----------



## Fins (Sep 23, 2011)

When I was given my P irminia in her white plastic enclosure she would sit on the sides.  I would put my hand up and spread out she was as big as my hand.  I have small hands, 6", but that's pretty cool to see for me.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 23, 2011)

My 2" H. incei.


----------



## wesker12 (Sep 23, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> My 2" H. incei.


you cant be serious?


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 23, 2011)

Nope        .


----------



## angrychair (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a ultimate male Avicularia Avicularia as of 3 months ago, he's 4.5 inches.  Next, but soon to be biggest, is my 3" P. regalis sling.  Fingers crossed for a female.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmm, my biggest overall is my H. schmidti. She's probably 6.5" and thick.  My P. regalis is pretty close to that legspan but leggier, no where near as robust as the Haplo.  It amazes me to think the schmidti is still growing, she's already so big lol


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2011)

My _C. fasciatum _sling is a real monster.  It's leg span is at least a quarter of an inch.  Possibly less.


----------



## Deftones90 (Sep 23, 2011)

my Chilobrachys dyscolus at about 5-6"+


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Sep 23, 2011)

Not very big but my largest would be my G pulchripes. Haven't measured since her last molt but over 6"


----------



## jam5906 (Sep 23, 2011)

this is a good post!  if anyone can fine/take a real pic of a P. ornata that is over 10" with a ruler in the shot I want to see it I have 4 BIG females and tonight when they get on the glass I'll get a pic, mine are around 9" when the legs are vertical. I keep hearing specimins "over" 10" and I dont buy it!


----------



## Verneph (Sep 23, 2011)

My P. irminia is a pretty good size.  I've never measured her, but she's definitely more than 5''.


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 23, 2011)

My close to 7 inch regalis female.


----------



## Hellion299 (Sep 23, 2011)

The user Spunky from DFW has a HUUUUUUUUUUGE P. Ornata. You should PM him for a pic. It looked around 9" but just molted.
I have a 7" Female Geniculata sitting on a sac and a over 10" (not trying to get too much closer to this one!) Female Strimi.

---------- Post added 09-23-2011 at 04:16 PM ----------


----------



## lokalyokal (Sep 23, 2011)

I would venture a guess that there are sum freaks out there in captivity or the wild that are record breakers possibly and 11" or 12" or bigger specimens..who knows?


----------



## Topcat1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I would say that's a tie between my Haplopelma hainanum and my Poecilitheria ornata that are both at about 7 inches.  If I angle the ruler and bend it a bit, I can make that P. ornata a good 12 inches if you like    :biggrin:


----------



## Boyd Blizard (Sep 23, 2011)

Got a 9.75 inch L. parahybana. He's just about to turn 1 yr old too. Please don't bother writing back to tell me that's impossible for itnto be that young. I bought him last November, he was about 1/2" he's molted about nine time since I purchased him and he's currently at Pet Kingdom scared out of his mind of the female we're trying to breed him with.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 23, 2011)

i have a 8" L. difficilis, 8" L. parahybana, 7" P. regalis


----------



## Arachnoholic (Sep 23, 2011)

Definately my P. anitious about 7inches I think


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 23, 2011)

jam5906 said:


> this is a good post!  if anyone can fine/take a real pic of a P. ornata that is over 10" with a ruler in the shot I want to see it I have 4 BIG females and tonight when they get on the glass I'll get a pic, mine are around 9" when the legs are vertical. I keep hearing specimins "over" 10" and I dont buy it!


I am almost certain I seen a youtube video of RobC and a 10 inch ornata


----------



## synyster (Sep 23, 2011)

Fran has the largest spider on AB for what I know with an 11+ inch Therphosa stirmi. My Theraphosa blondi is currently at 9.25" and I have a 9" T. stirmi. 

But nothing beats my C. elegans...


----------



## DannyH (Sep 23, 2011)

My 3.5 inch P. scrofa :/

I'm a newbie at the hobby, but I'm looking into getting an LP soon.


----------



## King Leonidas (Sep 24, 2011)

My lovely 4 inch S.calceatum:biggrin:


----------



## Leora22 (Sep 24, 2011)

out of my collection 1st place G. pulchripes  4"   2nd place my P.lugardi 3.5"  3rd P.murinus 2"


----------



## MB623 (Sep 24, 2011)

My biggest at the moment is my 5.5in. G. rosea.


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 5.5 inch male LP that is the heaviest of my Ts but the Ornata, Rufilata and Regalis are the longest at 8 8.5 and 7 inches


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 25, 2011)

As of last Sunday, my largest legspan is a 17 month old female LP @ ~6+ inches.  Her molt measured 5.5".  She's still hardening, and can be a bit of a witch, so I haven't held her down to get a good live measurement. (tongue in cheek...)  
The heaviest is probably my recently acquired MF Aphonopelma sp 'Murietta' ~5 in, who was pulled from a construction site in 2005 and has the butt that ate NY.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Sep 25, 2011)

As of now i have a 8.5+" Theraphosa stirmi (whatever it'll be called for the next 5 months... and then the next) and even as big as she is.. the most impressive tarantula i've owned was a Chilobrachys sp. that was a good 6.5+" but that was one thick tarantula...

I'm shocked no one has mentioned any king baboons because those guys are just beastly.


----------



## Josh Craig (Sep 25, 2011)

Prob my female P. regalis. Shes around 6.5 inches. I also have a huge B. albopilosum.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is my biggest *T*....


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep it going im loving reading about every1s Ts


----------



## TheTarantulaKid (Sep 25, 2011)

My 6" G. rosea


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 25, 2011)

TheTarantulakid said:


> My 6" G. rosea


my 5.5inch g.rosea just dropped a HUGE sac she would drop dummies, an i felt bad n bred her now im goin to have all the g.rosea slings I wont be able to get rid of but oh well i stick it out n send them out as freebies


----------



## Spunky (Sep 26, 2011)

Hellion299 said:


> The user Spunky from DFW has a HUUUUUUUUUUGE P. Ornata. You should PM him for a pic. It looked around 9" but just molted.
> I have a 7" Female Geniculata sitting on a sac and a over 10" (not trying to get too much closer to this one!) Female Strimi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-23-2011 at 04:16 PM ----------


In full pokie stance she is exacty 9". I will try to get a good picture of her with a ruler since she is out most of the time.


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a ten year old, 10"+ *Theraphosa blondi* that I raised from a spiderling.  This is a molt picture from 04/25/2010. Her last molt was 04/15/2011 and I haven't seen any growth.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Sep 26, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> I have a ten year old, 10"+ *Theraphosa blondi* that I raised from a spiderling.  This is a molt picture from 04/25/2010. Her last molt was 04/15/2011 and I haven't seen any growth.


If I'm reading this correctly, then the size of the spider in the picture is how big it is now.  If that is true, how do you get over 10 inches when the ruler says 9 inches?


----------



## argolupin (Sep 26, 2011)

my female G. Rosea is between 5 and 5.25 inch leg span - hard to tell when she is moving around...


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 26, 2011)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, then the size of the spider in the picture is how big it is now.  If that is true, how do you get over 10 inches when the ruler says 9 inches?


Its still a big spider


----------



## web eviction (Sep 26, 2011)

7 inches in this pic bigger now





LP this big girl has molted since this picture also 





They are my biggest....


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2011)

Right here...T


But I also have a 7.5" LP.


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is my biggest T at this time.  Pandora my female LP she molted after this picture she's about 8.5 inches now

	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mattphills (Sep 27, 2011)

At the moment my L.Parahybana, is about 6-7 inches, but it's about to molt anytime now!


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 27, 2011)

a trend of LPs at the moment


----------



## BrettG (Sep 27, 2011)

7 inch A.metallica


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 27, 2011)

BrettG said:


> 7 inch A.metallica


Oh man! show a pic of that baby


----------



## mitchrobot (Sep 28, 2011)

my biggest is probably my t.stirmi (around 7-8") or x.immanis (also around 7") or p.rifulata (7"+)

probably the biggest arboreal ive had was this big ass MM ornata


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 28, 2011)

mitchrobot said:


> my biggest is probably my t.stirmi (around 7-8") or x.immanis (also around 7") or p.rifulata (7"+)
> 
> probably the biggest arboreal ive had was this big ass MM ornata


WOW! he is huge


----------



## Spiderman24 (Sep 28, 2011)

some of you people have already seen but my 9.5" probably 10" now p.ornata is my largest!!!! 

Keep in mind this terrarium is a 12x14x12 vand she has now molted twice since these photos!


----------



## BrettG (Sep 28, 2011)

Mattybofmd said:


> Oh man! show a pic of that baby


I would if I had a camera that was not attached to a cheap phone,and if she was out of her tube.Her sister is 6.75.Couple guys from the boards that saw them didn't realize how large they can get.Freaking poop cannons at this size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 28, 2011)

BrettG said:


> I would if I had a camera that was not attached to a cheap phone,and if she was out of her tube.Her sister is 6.75.Couple guys from the boards that saw them didn't realize how large they can get.Freaking poop cannons at this size.


Darn! I bet there some sweet Ts


----------



## BrettG (Sep 28, 2011)

To me they are. They are the 2 that will NEVER leave the collection.Huge,colorful ,jumpy,arboreal,easy to breed..The perfect T in my eyes.


----------



## Spunky (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's my big girl. 8.5" P. ornata.


----------



## Topcat1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't believe they really got that big, thanks for the photo!


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 30, 2011)

Spunky said:


> Here's my big girl. 8.5" P. ornata.
> 
> View attachment 94007


My Ornata as well as Rufilata are this size I love them


----------



## Ben Oliver (Sep 30, 2011)

my G. pulchripes that is 6"+ is the largest T that i own for now.


----------



## Mattybofmd (Oct 3, 2011)

any1 else care to share?


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

I don`t know how big she is but I have a 15 month old T.blondi, which got very big after her recent molt.

Before I drastically reduced my collection, my young adult Pamphobeteus antinous was the largest.


----------



## Mattybofmd (Oct 31, 2011)

trying to bring this thread back to life


----------



## a3overlord (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll help.  2" Avicularia urticans


----------



## WickedInverts (Nov 3, 2011)

My  female Chilobrachys Dyscolus is 5+.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.nationalcampventiondeaf.org/uploads/Big_T.jpg

300 x 225 & 7 KB.  What you got?


----------



## TGod (Nov 3, 2011)

My 4.5" Gramostola Rosea for now


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 6, 2011)

My biggest T is a B. Boehmei. I just started the wonderful world of T nurturing and it's now at a good 1".


----------



## alybaba11 (Dec 5, 2011)

7 inch female A.Geniculata


----------



## Kuro (Dec 5, 2011)

7" female Geniculata...second place would be be my 6" female regalis


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 6, 2011)

7-8" Goliath birdeater     6.5" P striata second..


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 16, 2012)

1st: C. huahini 3.75"
2nd: G. rosea 3.25"
3rd: B. vagans 2.5"
4th: P. regalis 2"

little cramped!


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W (Feb 16, 2012)

My biggest are my 9" Nhandu tripeppi or my 8.5" regalis both amazing t's


----------



## BrettG (Feb 16, 2012)

8,soon to be 9 inch N.tripepii


----------



## mmfh (Feb 16, 2012)

My 6+" G. pulchripes


----------



## grayzone (Feb 16, 2012)

currently, id have to say my 7+" female regalis... traded an easy 8" female genic for her.... i like arboreals.. what can i say


----------

